# Hochschulsport MTB



## Moose (4. April 2004)

Liebe Freunde des Mountainbikings,

**der Winter ist vorüber (hoffentlich!). * 
An dieser Stelle ein Lob an alle Teilnehmer - so viele Mitfahrer wie vergangenen Winter gab es bei entsprechenden Wetterverhältnissen noch nie! Gruppenstärke minimal 3 Leute, maximal 12.
Ich bin NIE alleine gefahren!
Der Preis des "härtesten Winterbikers" geht laut interner Abstimmung wohl an tozzi, der IMMER da war. Jetzt muss natürlich im Regelwerk noch geprüft werden, ob Batterie-betriebene Sockenwärmer zulässig sind oder nicht ... ?!

**und das Sommersemester nähert sich.*
Neuer Termin für den HSSP-Treff wird Dienstag ab 17.00 Uhr (vor Halle 6) sein. Im Laufe des Semesters können wir den Termin auch nach hinten verschieben.
Um es denjenigen die in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit trotzdem am MTB-Treff festgehalten haben leichter zu machen: 
Nach Ostern treffen wir uns dann Dienstags (auch wenn der offizielle Start erst Ende April ist).
Der Freitags-Termin (15.00 Uhr vor Halle 6) bleibt ebenfalls bestehen, allerdings nach Absprache und eben inoffiziell.
Fahrten am Wochenende, gemeinsame Teilnahme an MTB-Veranstaltungen (Marathons, CTF, etc.) sind natürlich auch in Planung. Der (obligatorische) Ausflug nach Rodalben soll auch wieder stattfinden - alternativ lassen wir uns vom Streckenmacher des St.Ingbert Marathons durch den Pfälzer Wald führen o.ä.  !!! 
Ich möchte nochmal auf absolute Helmpflicht sowie die Notwendigkeit eines intakten Bikes hinweisen. Ersatzschlauch/ Flickzeug / Pumpe etc. bitte ebenfalls mitführen.

Ich hoffe, Ihr erscheint wieder zahlreich!
Mountainbiken ist mehr ... .
Liebe Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## TravMAD (5. April 2004)

Hi Moose!

Auch wenn sich das ANgebot an aktive Leute der Uni-FH  richtet .. kann ich als EX-Studi   auch an euren Ausritten teilnehmen?

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier in SB noch ein paar Biker kennen lernen würde!
Und ich könnte vielleicht auch langfristig noch den einen oder anderen überreden!

Also: ich hätte Dienstags und Freitags, offiziell und inoffiziell, Zeit   

Grüße
TravellingMAD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (5. April 2004)

TravMAD schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Moose!
> 
> Auch wenn sich das ANgebot an aktive Leute der Uni-FH  richtet .. kann ich als EX-Studi   auch an euren Ausritten teilnehmen?
> 
> ...



Genau so war das doch gemeint!
Der MTB Treff lebt doch von Ex-Studenten/ Uni-nahen Menschen/ Leuten die an der Uni vorbeifahren/ Bikern, die nichts gegen Akademiker haben ... .
Natürlich ist das für alle auf eigene Gefahr, ohne Gewähr etc.. 
Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn der Kreis der Biker noch grösser wird!

Wo kennst Du Dich denn gut aus?
Dann kannst Du ja auch mal einen Tourvorschlag machen.


----------



## TravMAD (5. April 2004)

*sing* Ja da simma dabei!

Schön .. nach den Osterferien werde ich dann wohl sicher dabei sein! Leider sind vorher die Dienstage und Freitage wegen Feiertagen, Pfalztoren und Bikeurlaub im Schwarzwald schon gebucht 
Sofern die Gruppe sich mit meinem (KommeschlechtausdemWinter-)Tempo arrangieren kann  , fühle ich mich doch in einem Rudel netter Biker immer wohl.

"Mein Revier" ist sozusagen Schwarzenberg, Gehlenberg, Homburg, Stiefel, Spicheren ...

In der Kante kenne ich schon ein paar Trails .. aber wahrscheinlich nichts, was du/ihr nicht auch schon kennt!


----------



## Moose (5. April 2004)

TravMAD schrieb:
			
		

> *sing* Ja da simma dabei!
> 
> Schön .. nach den Osterferien werde ich dann wohl sicher dabei sein! Leider sind vorher die Dienstage und Freitage wegen Feiertagen, Pfalztoren und Bikeurlaub im Schwarzwald schon gebucht
> Sofern die Gruppe sich mit meinem (KommeschlechtausdemWinter-)Tempo arrangieren kann  , fühle ich mich doch in einem Rudel netter Biker immer wohl.
> ...



Na dann WILLKOMMEN!
Ich denke wir arrangieren uns mit jedem Tempo.
Das ist unser Revier, aber man weiss ja nie ... .


----------



## TravMAD (5. April 2004)

Daaanke!

Heee, ich merke gerade, dass du genau so Inet-abhängig zu sein scheinst, wie ich   Klasse!

Ei, ich freue mich dann schon auf die Dienstage und Freitage der Saison!

Aus wieviel "regulären und regelmäßigen" Leuten setzt sich denn die Gruppe zusammen?


----------



## Moose (5. April 2004)

TravMAD schrieb:
			
		

> Daaanke!
> 
> Heee, ich merke gerade, dass du genau so Inet-abhängig zu sein scheinst, wie ich   Klasse!
> 
> ...


tozzi, Einheimischer, Christina, 007ike sind meistens mit am Start. Dann noch vier/ fünf andere bei schönem Wetter.
Lass Dich überraschen!


----------



## TravMAD (5. April 2004)

OK!

Das klingt nach 'ner Menge ... ich bin normalerweise mit RedChili und SuperSonic unterwegs, die auch in diesem Forum ihr Unwesen treiben. Doch seitdem die aus SB raus gezogen sind, kommen wir nicht mehr so regelmäßig zum gemeinsamen biken ...

Ich habe noch 'nen Freund, der sich wohl nachher sein erstes MTB kaufen wird ... der ist auch schon vom Bikevirus infiziert und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich den auch mitschleppen werde. Mal abwarten!

Im Moment ist er noch in der schönsten Planungsphase der Welt: Bikekauf! Hardtail oder lieber Fully? Cube, Stevens oder der Preisleistungs-Bergamont-Tattoo-Hammer .. ich werde michmal überraschen lassen, für was er sich entscheidet.


----------



## leeqwar (5. April 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> tozzi, Einheimischer, Christina, 007ike sind meistens mit am Start. Dann noch vier/ fünf andere bei schönem Wetter.
> Lass Dich überraschen!



aha !? da iss man mal 4-5 mal nicht dabei, weil erst der antrieb und dann das gesicht kaputt ist und schon wird man zum schönwetter-fahrer degradiert ! tzz tzz...   ok, ich gebe zu, organisatorisch hätte ich das ganze zusammen legen können, beim nächsten mal und der anderen seite vielleicht...


----------



## Moose (5. April 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> aha !? da iss man mal 4-5 mal nicht dabei, weil erst der antrieb und dann das gesicht kaputt ist und schon wird man zum schönwetter-fahrer degradiert ! tzz tzz...   ok, ich gebe zu, organisatorisch hätte ich das ganze zusammen legen können, beim nächsten mal und der anderen seite vielleicht...



Mensch!!!
Also natürlich verfügen wir auch über einen Frankreich-Experten, der leider *momentan* nicht mit am Start sein kann ... .


----------



## MartinM (5. April 2004)

fahrt ihr eigentlichdiese Woche freitag?
da dann feiertag ist könnte ich das eventuell mal schaffen
(auch ex Studi und dann immer am arbeiten)

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. April 2004)

Also ich hab`s mal fest vor am Freitag zu fahren, wie immer gilt die "Hunde und Katzen regnen Regel"   Ansonsten wie üblich TP 15:00 Uhr vor Halle 6?!?

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (5. April 2004)

Da würde ich mich mal einfach anschließen!


----------



## Moose (5. April 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich mich mal einfach anschließen!


ICH AUCH !!!
(bei mir gilt aber auch die Katzen und Hunde Klausel ...)


----------



## TravMAD (6. April 2004)

Ohne feste Zusage, weil ja Karfreitag und damit auch Feiertag ist:

Ich denke, ich bin da!

Wo ist Bau 6?

Ist bei mir schon lange her, dass dich mein Unwesen an der Uni trieb


----------



## Christina (6. April 2004)

Nicht Bau 6, HALLE 6! Wichtiger Unterschied, sonst stehst du mitten zwischen Geisteswissenschaftler oder so!    
Damit du es auch findest, hier der immer wieder gerne genommene Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=62493
Im zweiten Beitrag dieses Threads ist eine Karte, damit kannst du es nicht verfehlen.
Bis Freitag!


----------



## MartinM (6. April 2004)

dann hoffen wir mal das uns Freitag keine Hunde und Katzen über den weg laufen ;-)

bin auch dabei 
gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TravMAD (6. April 2004)

> dann hoffen wir mal das uns Freitag keine Hunde und Katzen über den weg laufen ;-)



Apropos .. kennt ihr den Song "Kill a kitten" von Stephen Lynch   

Der zeigt darin, was passiert, wenn man DOCH eine Katze trifft


----------



## Einheimischer (6. April 2004)

TravMAD schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos .. kennt ihr den Song "Kill a kitten" von Stephen Lynch
> 
> Der zeigt darin, was passiert, wenn man DOCH eine Katze trifft




Kill a Kitten... na na na, lass mir mal bloss die Kätzchen in Ruhe:







Meine beiden sind ohnehin schon empört heute, die lesen nämlich hier immer mit   

Grüße.


----------



## TravMAD (6. April 2004)

Ich nehme das "Ich-ergebe-mich"-Angebot an   und entschuldige mich in aller Form bei deinen kleinen Schmusefegern. 

§12 der Katzenüberrollverordnung: 
"... anwesende, anverheiratete oder verschwägerte oder bikende Katzen sind natürlich IMMER ausgenommen und bleiben außerhalb der Reichweite des Stollenprofils"

(auch wenn ich starker Allergiker bin gegen alles, was Schnurrhaare und Fell hat ).

Streichel die beiden vorn mir!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. April 2004)

TravMAD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme das "Ich-ergebe-mich"-Angebot an   und entschuldige mich in aller Form bei deinen kleinen Schmusefegern.
> 
> §12 der Katzenüberrollverordnung:
> "... anwesende, anverheiratete oder verschwägerte oder bikende Katzen sind natürlich IMMER ausgenommen und bleiben außerhalb der Reichweite des Stollenprofils"
> ...



Mach ich, sie beruhigen sich auch schon wieder, nachdem sie etwas ferngesehen haben:


----------



## TravMAD (6. April 2004)

TV sehen .. .ok!
Bud light trinken .. ok!

ABER SELBST DAS PROGRAMM WÄHLEN ... INDISKUTABEL   

Das ist eine Sache für alle Tierfreundlobbyistenverbände ... 

öhm .. ich glaube, ich drifte vom Thema ab ... 

Im Moment regnet es nicht über den Unitrails!
Also . heute ist Dienstag!
Fährt jemand um 17:00 ... ???


----------



## Einheimischer (6. April 2004)

TravMAD schrieb:
			
		

> TV sehen .. .ok!
> Bud light trinken .. ok!
> 
> ABER SELBST DAS PROGRAMM WÄHLEN ... INDISKUTABEL
> ...



... die machen halt was Sie wollen   

Wir (tozzi und ich), wollten um 14:00Uhr hier in Kirkel ein paar Runden drehen, allerdings hat`s hier gerade runtergemacht wie blöde  ...wird wohl wieder ein Kaffeekränzchen werden


----------



## TravMAD (6. April 2004)

Mhhh, 14:00 .. das ist mir jetzt zu knapp und das Wetter zu unbeständig .. Danke aber schon mal für die quasi Einladung!

Ich wünsch euch beiden viel Spaß bei Kaffee und Sahneschnitte!


----------



## Moose (6. April 2004)

TravMAD schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhh, 14:00 .. das ist mir jetzt zu knapp und das Wetter zu unbeständig .. Danke aber schon mal für die quasi Einladung!
> 
> Ich wünsch euch beiden viel Spaß bei Kaffee und Sahneschnitte!



Ich würd ja gerne um 17.00 Uhr biken, aber diese Woche halte ich zu der Zeit einen Hochschulsportkurs.
Das Wetter wird ja besser!

Ich finde, dass Katzen sehr wohl entscheiden sollen dürfen, was sie im Fernsehen anschauen wollen!


----------



## dubbel (6. April 2004)

aber die haben doch keinen daumen für die fernbedienung...


----------



## TravMAD (6. April 2004)

Es lebe die Haustierdemokratie ..   

OK, dann gehe ich heute mal alleine los .. 

Viel Spaß beim Hochschulkurs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (6. April 2004)

Da liegst Du falsch dubbel, auch Katzen haben "Daumen", die sind nur viel weiter oben als man vermutet   

War noch ne nette und vor allem TROCKENE Runde, hat laut tozzi genau für 2 Stunden und 1 Sekunde Fahrzeit gereicht... Kaffee und Kuchen gab`s dann im Anschluss   

Grüße.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (6. April 2004)

ich bin am freitag auch endlich wieder dabei. und wenn es nicht nur keine hunde und katzen, sondern gar nicht regnet und halbwegs beständig aussieht, dann ist es vielleicht soweit.. die offizielle präsentation meines (noch) 7939 gramm schweren 14gang leichtbauschätzchens!!!


----------



## Moose (6. April 2004)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin am freitag auch endlich wieder dabei. und wenn es nicht nur keine hunde und katzen, sondern gar nicht regnet und halbwegs beständig aussieht, dann ist es vielleicht soweit.. die offizielle präsentation meines (noch) 7939 gramm schweren 14gang leichtbauschätzchens!!!


ÜÜüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüh!!
Sollen wir einen roten Teppich organisieren?
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde warten, bis es wieder trocken ist ... .
Du darfst auch gerne mit dem "normalen" Bike mitkommen!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. April 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> ÜÜüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüh!!
> Sollen wir einen roten Teppich organisieren?
> Ich an Deiner Stelle würde warten, bis es wieder trocken ist ... .
> Du darfst auch gerne mit dem "normalen" Bike mitkommen!!!



Ach Moose, er hat doch kein "normales" Bike   Mit welchem Bike auch immer - freut mich   

Grüße.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (7. April 2004)

wird mich auch freuen, endlich wieder dabeizusein. ob mit dem ghost oder mit meinem schätzchen. aber spätestens beim ersten emc ist es fällig, egal ob trocken oder nass... ist ja schließlich ein rennbike


----------



## Moose (7. April 2004)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> wird mich auch freuen, endlich wieder dabeizusein. ob mit dem ghost oder mit meinem schätzchen. aber spätestens beim ersten emc ist es fällig, egal ob trocken oder nass... ist ja schließlich ein rennbike



Ich bin gespannt. Fotos habe ich ja schon gesehen.

... ob er dann nur noch hüpft und fliegt?


----------



## TravMAD (7. April 2004)

Moin,

ich war gestern auf der Abräumhalde an der A623 kuz vor der Wegkreuzung Rodenhof/Stadion!

Ist ein schöner, knackiger Anstieg mit max. 32 Prozent Steigung (den ich leider noch nicht ganz durchgefahren bin .. grrr ... Sonic und Chili aber schon .. doppelgrrr..). Oben steht ein Holzkreuz, von dem man aus mit einem genialen Weiblick belohnt wird. Irgendwie entsteht da so ein Mondgefühl!

Scheeen!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. April 2004)

TravMAD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich war gestern auf der Abräumhalde an der A623 kuz vor der Wegkreuzung Rodenhof/Stadion!
> 
> ...



Jaja der Schlackeberg - immer wieder ein Erlebniss... HOCHFAHRN HOCHFAHRN   (sorry Insider)   

Grüße.


----------



## TravMAD (7. April 2004)

Gestern waren leider die Gegner des HOCHFAHRERS die brennenden Oberschenkel und die fiese Spurrinne, in die der HOCHFAHRER wegen seiner brennenden Oberschenkel reinschaukelte   

Abe rich habe dem Schlackeberg meine persönliche Visitenkarte da gelassen und mich schon wieder vorgemerkt!

Und wenn ich es nicht packe, dann trage ich ihn eben mit Schaufel und Schubkarren ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (7. April 2004)

Da am Freitag ja Feiertag ist, spricht da was dagegen wenn wir uns schon früher als 15 Uhr treffen würden????
Man könnte länger fahren


----------



## Einheimischer (7. April 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Da am Freitag ja Feiertag ist, spricht da was dagegen wenn wir uns schon früher als 15 Uhr treffen würden????
> Man könnte länger fahren



Wenns Wetter passt warum nicht, also von mir aus gerne.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (7. April 2004)

Laut wetteronlie solls Freitag trocken mit sonnigen Abschnitten geben. Es sieht auch wieder besser aus, laut den Prognosen  
@ einheimischer
Aber vielleicht können wir auch von Kirkel aus mit dem bike nach SB fahren???? Was hälst du davon???


----------



## Moose (7. April 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Laut wetteronlie solls Freitag trocken mit sonnigen Abschnitten geben. Es sieht auch wieder besser aus, laut den Prognosen
> @ einheimischer
> Aber vielleicht können wir auch von Kirkel aus mit dem bike nach SB fahren???? Was hälst du davon???



Meinetwegen können wir auch früher (wie gesagt: ich mache das vom Wetter abhängig - bei Regen und kalt gehe ich lieber joggen). 
Falls Wetter okay, dann können wir uns auch auf halbem Weg treffen oder eben schon um 14.00 Uhr ab Uni etc.
VORSCHLÄGE???


----------



## Moose (7. April 2004)

Wollt Ihr mal die KRASSESTEN Fotos von mir sehen???
Ich weiss schon, warum ich da unterschreiben musste, damit die veröffentlicht werden ....
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
Sieht aus wie gedopt ... oder schlimmer!

Das geht ja noch! 
Das sieht aus wie Drakula 
Hier täuscht wohl die Perspektive - NEIN - HILFE !!!  

Sorry, das war "completely OFF Thread", aber ich bin echt schockiert!!!
Diese Amerikaner!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. April 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt Ihr mal die KRASSESTEN Fotos von mir sehen???
> Ich weiss schon, warum ich da unterschreiben musste, damit die veröffentlicht werden ....
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> Sieht aus wie gedopt ... oder schlimmer!
> ...




 Jetzt hab ich Angst vor dir, ich werd dich nie wieder ärgern - versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (7. April 2004)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pandur (7. April 2004)

Den Neuankömmlingen sei gesagt, es passiert NIE und wirklich NIEMALS, dass ein Thread vom Thema abkommt.
Wer hat denn noch den Link zum deerk-Threat?


----------



## phatlizard (7. April 2004)

fu©king hell ... !!!!


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2004)

> Wollt Ihr mal die KRASSESTEN Fotos von mir sehen???
> Ich weiss schon, warum ich da unterschreiben musste, damit die veröffentlicht werden ....
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> Sieht aus wie gedopt ... oder schlimmer!
> ...








wo hast du dich zwischen den schockierenden amerikanern versteckt?


----------



## 007ike (7. April 2004)

Also Moose, die Fotos zeigen dich beim kämpfen! Nochmals alle Achtung!  

Jetzt hat auch Kachelmann für Freitag trocken bestätigt!!


----------



## Crazy Eddie (7. April 2004)

das hört sich ja wirklich nach extralite-wetter an...  und den schlackeberg bezwing ich auch mit 30/28   ja, die reihenfolge is wirklich richtig  14gang rules, auch ohne rohloff   und bis am freitag sind vielleicht nochmal 50gramm weg, wenn die schaltgriffe noch kommen... obwohl, die nokons muss ich ja noch kürzer verlegen... egal.
bis freitag dann!


----------



## Moose (7. April 2004)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> das hört sich ja wirklich nach extralite-wetter an...  und den schlackeberg bezwing ich auch mit 30/28   ja, die reihenfolge is wirklich richtig  14gang rules, auch ohne rohloff   und bis am freitag sind vielleicht nochmal 50gramm weg, wenn die schaltgriffe noch kommen... obwohl, die nokons muss ich ja noch kürzer verlegen... egal.
> bis freitag dann!



Dann auch hier die Frage
14.00 Uhr oder 15.00 Uhr ab Uni??


----------



## Crazy Eddie (7. April 2004)

ich würd sagen mir is des wurschd. ich komm einfach mal um zwei an der halle 6 vorbei und wenn dann keiner da is komm ich um drei nochmal.


----------



## Einheimischer (7. April 2004)

Ich votiere für 14:00Uhr


----------



## 007ike (8. April 2004)

Ich wäre auch für 14.00 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinM (8. April 2004)

14 Uhr ist gut

Martin


----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)

MartinM schrieb:
			
		

> 14 Uhr ist gut
> 
> Martin



Ja, 14.00 Uhr ist gut!
So sei es!


----------



## MartinM (8. April 2004)

kommt jemand von euch heut Abend mit Nachtbiken?

19Uhr Bahnhof Saarbrücken

Gruß Martin


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. April 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, 14.00 Uhr ist gut!
> So sei es!




Eh,
passt aber auf, dass der Cross-Country-Racer nicht mit Euch durchgeht!
-Brüll-  
Servus


----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Eh,
> passt aber auf, dass der Cross-Country-Racer nicht mit Euch durchgeht!
> -Brüll-
> Servus


Keine Sorge - alles unter Kontrolle.
Bist Du nicht dabei?
Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge - alles unter Kontrolle.
> Bist Du nicht dabei?
> Grüße.



Genau - ich will doch hoffen, dass Snoopy morgen auch am Start ist


----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau - ich will doch hoffen, dass Snoopy morgen auch am Start ist



Mit seinem teilweise goldenen Fahrrad sollte er jedenfalls nicht alleine fahren!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Mit seinem teilweise goldenen Fahrrad sollte er jedenfalls nicht alleine fahren!!!



Stimmt - nicht dass nachher noch jemand mit "Schwinn-Gebiss" rumläuft, da muss man echt aufpassen nach der Gesundheitsreform


----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt - nicht dass nachher noch jemand mit "Schwinn-Gebiss" rumläuft, da muss man echt aufpassen nach der Gesundheitsreform



Ja, man weiss nie was manche Leute aus so einem Rahmen machen würden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)




----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)

Jajaja, snoopy-racer!


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2004)

Hey Schluss jetzt - ich werd ja ganz wuschig bei so nem scharfen Fummel 
Die Uhr ist klasse


----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Schluss jetzt - ich werd ja ganz wuschig bei so nem scharfen Fummel
> Die Uhr ist klasse



Kein Problem!
Dann zieh das hier an und Dir geht es besser!!!






Ist auch mit GOLD!!!


----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)

Was man so alles machen könnte aus dem Homegrown ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2004)

Ok wenn ich das Kleid anhabe kann ich meine Paraderolle "Sissy - Wechseljahre einer Kasiererin" spielen, ich fürchte aber, meine bessere Hälfte lässt mich dann endgültig einweisen  

Weiterer Verwendugszweck des Bikes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)

Hast Du da absichtlich "Kassiererin" geschrieben???


----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)

Oh, je, was sollen die vom Hochschulsport von mir denken??


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2004)

Ach Quatsch wir wollen doch Snoopy nur vor den lauernden Gefahren warnen!

"Wechseljahre einer Kassiererin", ist ein die innofizielle Fortsetzung der Sissy-Reihe, wurde leider nie veröffentlicht, wohl wegen der übertriebenen Hartgeld-Szenen


----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Quatsch wir wollen doch Snoopy nur vor den lauernden Gefahren warnen!



Ja, er muss gewarnt werden.
Man weiss ja nie, was da für Leute im Wald unterwegs sind!






Am Ende verschwindet er noch wie deerk ...


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, er muss gewarnt werden.
> Man weiss ja nie, was da für Leute im Wald unterwegs sind!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh je, der Räuber Hotzenplotz   an den hab ich ja gar nicht mehr gedacht, der ist echt hinterlistig - mit dem möcht ich nix zu tun haben.
Aber ich glaub Snoopy kann niemals so langsam fahren wie Deerk, von daher besteht da wenig gefahr und soweit ich weiss hat er einen Tacho mit Höhenmesser, nicht zu vergessen, dass im Kopf integrierte GPS


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2004)

Obwohl - mir fällt gerade ein, vieleicht ist das goldene Schwinn der Ring und Snoopy der Ringträger - ach nee er hast ja Tragepassagen


----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl - mir fällt gerade ein, vieleicht ist das goldene Schwinn der Ring und Snoopy der Ringträger - ach nee er hast ja Tragepassagen



Der macht doch Fliege-Passagen aus Tragepassagen!!!
Naja, ich hoff jedenfalls, dass er auch mitkommt.

 

Wär doch echt schade, wenn er verloren geht ... 

Ich geh jetzt mal ins Bettchen. 
Morgen soll es übrigens trocken bleiben. 

Bis dann!


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Der macht doch Fliege-Passagen aus Tragepassagen!!!
> Naja, ich hoff jedenfalls, dass er auch mitkommt.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja dann schlaf mal gut, freue mich auch schon auf morgen, obwohl`s mir tatsächlich ein wenig faad ist.

Gute Nacht, bis morgen!


----------



## Moose (8. April 2004)




----------



## Scrat (9. April 2004)

Hi,

wie schnell wollt ihr denn heute etwa unterwegs sein?

Ich bin nämlich am Überlegen, ob ich Euch besuchen soll 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (9. April 2004)

Freitags meist gemütlich, kommt immer auf die Gruppe an.

Wetter sieht ja einigermaßen gut aus.
Bis 14 Uhr


----------



## CheckerThePig (9. April 2004)

Hi! 
Bin heut auch dabei! Wahrscheinlich werd ich euch aber die ganze Zeit ausbremsen, weil ich diesen Frühling noch nicht sehr viel unterwegs war.
CU Later Aligator!


----------



## CheckerThePig (9. April 2004)

Frage: Wo fährt ihr heute denn eigentlich ab? An der Uni? Dort wo immer? 
Und wie lang solls in etwa werden?


----------



## Scrat (9. April 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Freitags meist gemütlich, kommt immer auf die Gruppe an.
> 
> Wetter sieht ja einigermaßen gut aus.
> Bis 14 Uhr



Hmmm, mir wär' zwar 'n Hausnummer lieber gewesen (also z.B. eher 15er Schnitt oder eher 20er Schnitt), aber ich werd's dann wohl mal wagen.

Zur Not steig' ich halt unterwegs aus und fahr' alleine zurück.

@Checker: Ich glaube, ich brems' Euch mehr aus (vor allem bergauf).

EDITH: Ähm, mal noch 'ne blöde Frage, wie komme ich denn von der A6 aus Richtung Homburg am besten zum Treffpunkt?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## CheckerThePig (9. April 2004)

Hi Scrat. Nö, ich bin langsamer!
Wenn der Treffpkt an der Uni ist (wovon ich stark ausgeh) dann fährste bei der Ausfahrt Saarbrücken Ensheim (Flughafen) ab. Dann hälste dich an der Kreutzung rechts. Geht ne Zeit lang Berg ab, dann kommt ne Ampel, dort gerade aus, dann kommt ne Brücke über die drüber. etwa 500-700 m hinter der Brücke links abbiegen. Immer gerade aus, dann müsstest du irgendwann am Parkhaus von der Uni rauskommen. Dort Parken! Kostenlos! 
Dannach gehts ab aufs Unigelände, durch den Torbogen durch und dann die erste rechts rein, bis du nen Tennisplatz siehst. Dort sind wir dann.

Noch fragen?  

Checker


----------



## onkeldave (9. April 2004)

Hallo,
würde Heute auch mal "fremdgehen" und Freitags mitfahren.
Außer LoR_1 und MartinM dürfte mich hier keiner kennen, da ich sonst Samstags um 11 im Netzbachtal mitfahre.

Also 14 Uhr an der Uni.

CU Onkeldave


----------



## Scrat (9. April 2004)

CheckerThePig schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich bin langsamer!



Ok, das war 'ne Kampfansage. 

Machen wir den letzten Platz unter uns aus 



			
				CheckerThePig schrieb:
			
		

> Noch fragen?



Nööö, eigentlich nicht. Ich denke mal, ich werd's finden.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Moose (9. April 2004)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, das war 'ne Kampfansage.
> 
> Machen wir den letzten Platz unter uns aus
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha!
Ich bin auch schon wieder so platt und müde, dass ich beim Kampf um den letzten Platz gerne mitmache.

Falls es noch jemand liest:
heute war eine längere Runde geplant - gemütlich.
@007ike: fahren wir freitags *zu* gemütlich???


----------



## Moose (9. April 2004)

herzliches Dankeschön an die Führung! 
Hat Spass gemacht.
Ich hoffe, dass alle gut heimgekommen sind.

Freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (9. April 2004)

Kann mich nur anschließen, fand die Tour auch sehr sehr schön. 

@moose ich finde Freitags das Thempo richtig gut! Heute war es anfangs vielleicht ein wenig hoch, ich brauche immer eine gewisse einfahr Zeit, die es heute nicht gab, aber das hat sich ja denn ständig verbesstert  

Leider haben wir unseren Wiseman verpaßt, bzw. er uns. Ich denke wir sollten zukünfig immer für alles neue Threats starten und dann auch immer sauber bleiben. Manchmal werden Themen über 2-3 Threats geschleppt und man kann leicht den Überblick verlieren, vor allem wenn man nicht täglich hier im Forum hängt, wie wir


----------



## Moose (9. April 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich nur anschließen, fand die Tour auch sehr sehr schön.
> 
> @moose ich finde Freitags das Thempo richtig gut! Heute war es anfangs vielleicht ein wenig hoch, ich brauche immer eine gewisse einfahr Zeit, die es heute nicht gab, aber das hat sich ja denn ständig verbesstert
> 
> Leider haben wir unseren Wiseman verpaßt, bzw. er uns. Ich denke wir sollten zukünfig immer für alles neue Threats starten und dann auch immer sauber bleiben. Manchmal werden Themen über 2-3 Threats geschleppt und man kann leicht den Überblick verlieren, vor allem wenn man nicht täglich hier im Forum hängt, wie wir



Gute Idee!


----------



## Scrat (9. April 2004)

Hi!

Also, ich bin auch gut heimgekommen (Danke nochmal an die Traubenzuckerspender, so platt war ich schon lange nicht mehr! Und noch ein Extra-Dankeschön an Michael, der mich sicher durch den Saarbrücker Straßenverkehr bis an die Uni geleitet hat. 
 )

@checker: Die Sache mit dem letzten Platz wäre dann ja geklärt    Durch geschicktes Vortäuschen eines Hungerastes (naja, in Realität war's wohl eher ein Hungerbaum...) habe ich mir den letzten Platz gesichert   

Wie auch immer, mir hat's riesig Spaß gemacht, und wenn ihr mich nochmal mitnehmt, dann wäre ich gerne mal wieder dabei.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Einheimischer (9. April 2004)

Wie was, soll das etwa heissen, wir bringen alles durcheinander   
Ich schliesse mich an, schöne Tour, zu Anfang etwas viel Asphalt, wurde dann ja zum Glück durch französischen Lehmboden ersetzt... obwohl die Runde ohne unseren verletzten Frankreich Experten leeqwar nur halb so viel Spass macht.

Hier die Fotos der Tour: https://fotoalbum.web.de/folder/18878522/?sid=000000516A1395C94B7218E4CB39F5216B9BD0

Bitte habt Nachsicht, einiges ist unscharf und verwackelt, aber ich musste ja auch die Abfahrten runter und hatte deshalb teilweise noch zittrige Hände   

Grüße.


----------



## Scrat (9. April 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte habt Nachsicht, einiges ist unscharf und verwackelt, aber ich musste ja auch die Abfahrten runter und hatte deshalb teilweise noch zittrige Hände



Hm, was hast Du denn auf Bild 32 fotografiert?

 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Einheimischer (9. April 2004)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, was hast Du denn auf Bild 32 fotografiert?
> 
> 
> 
> Servus, Thomas



Du musst dir beim betrachten schon ein bischen Mühe geben, wenn du genau hinschaust, dann sieht du noch das aufgewirbelte Blatt, dass der Biker, welcher mit wahnsinniger Geschwindigkeit vorbeirauschte, hinterlies - Das Blatt ist das Motiv     

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (10. April 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie was, soll das etwa heissen, wir bringen alles durcheinander
> Ich schliesse mich an, schöne Tour, zu Anfang etwas viel Asphalt, wurde dann ja zum Glück durch französischen Lehmboden ersetzt... obwohl die Runde ohne unseren verletzten Frankreich Experten leeqwar nur halb so viel Spass macht.
> 
> Hier die Fotos der Tour: https://fotoalbum.web.de/folder/18878522/?sid=000000516A1395C94B7218E4CB39F5216B9BD0
> ...



Und wie kann ich die Fotos sehen, ohne mich da einloggen zu müssen?


----------



## MartinM (10. April 2004)

Hi Leute 
kann mich auch nur anschließen
hat richtig Spass gemacht

Und Mooses Frage muß ich auch weitergeben
wie kommt man an die Bilder ran?

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Gruß Martin


----------



## 007ike (10. April 2004)

Will auch Bilder sehen!
Was ist denn mit deiner HP???


----------



## Einheimischer (10. April 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch Bilder sehen!
> Was ist denn mit deiner HP???



Sorry Leute,

die Foto´s scheinen wieder down zu sein, keine Ahnung wieso, ich kümmere mich heut Abend darum  
Meine Website gibts leider nicht mehr, da der Webspacebetreiber Pleite gegangen ist... muss mir einen neuen suchen   

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. April 2004)

So neuer Versuch, folgt dem Link: http://www.fotos.web.de/pherter und klickt dann ohne einzuloggen unten auf den Ordner "MTB-Tour Karfreitag", dann müsstet ihr die Fotos sehen.

Grüße.


----------



## CheckerThePig (10. April 2004)

Hallo! Ich lebe auch noch! War ne coole Tour, für mich aber etwas zu lang.

@ Scrat, ich würd sagen, wir einigen uns auf ein Unentschieden, was den letzten Platz angeht, da ich mich ja schon vor Ende aus dem Staub gemacht hab.


----------



## Moose (10. April 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> So neuer Versuch, folgt dem Link: http://www.fotos.web.de/pherter und klickt dann ohne einzuloggen unten auf den Ordner "MTB-Tour Karfreitag", dann müsstet ihr die Fotos sehen.
> 
> Grüße.



Danke, dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast - sowohl das Fotografieren, als auch das Einstellen.
Wir könnten den Norbert Martini mal nach einem Verdikt fragen.
Ich würde sagen: top!


----------

